
Man Sues Airline for Sitting Him 'Next to Obese Man' - sahin-boydas
https://thepointsguy.com/news/man-sues-airline-for-sitting-him-next-to-obese-man/
======
DoofusOfDeath
I'm personally interested in this issue. I too have been forced into painful
positions during long flights because the passenger next to me was too large
to fit within his allotted width.

I'll be curious to see if there's ANY amount of discomfort or undersized-
seating that will trigger a court to rule in favor of a passenger.

~~~
thrower123
Maybe I should sue the airlines for making me sit in seats that are inches
shorter than either my shoulder frame or femur length. If I get an aisle seat
and the stewardess really winds up with the drink cart, I can probably get
some convincing bruises.

------
jessaustin
_“I regularly walked down the aisle and Mr. Prosser was not sat in an
unnatural position for an economy seat...”_

The qualifier seems to have consumed the statement? Sure it was an unnatural
position, but what did he expect he was in economy?

I've flown several times sandwiched between two large people, and found it
easy to sleep, encased in large warm cushions...

------
stevenacreman
With postage the item must fit into the container and not be over weight.

Airports have full body scanners. Surely these could be modified to determine
if a person can fit into the container they purchased.

------
bvxvbxbxb
If someone doesn't want to sit next to an obese man on a flight, get up and
leave. Flying isn't yet legalized kidnapping.

~~~
tathougies
If you cannot fit in one seat, buy two.

~~~
berbec
The Kevin Smith argument.

